# Just wanted to share....



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley and Chuck have been going to obedience training. Riley is excelling, but Chuck has been a little slow at it so they have been taking their time with him. They say he lacks confidence. As many of you know he's our rescue boy. If he's not right beside Riley, he just bawls and they make us separate them for training. This last Saturday, the trainer was working on the stay with distractions with all the dogs. All the people were to bring their dogs up close and one at a time an owner would put the dog in a sit, stay at heel side, then drop the leash and walk to the end of the room, turn around and call the dogs. Chuck just didn't understand and was following his dad through the room. My husband followed instructions and would return him and try again. After a few tries, the trainer said to only walk about 10 feet away and call him so he could succeed. My husband did that and turned around and he had stayed. Everyone in the class started clapping and cheering for him and he stuck his head up in the air and pranced to his dad, practically grinning from the praise. Wasn't a dry eye in the room.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Good Boy, Chuck... GOOD BOY!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Mswhipple! I know it doesn't sound like much compared to all the training all the V's on this site have, but you know how we've struggled with health issues. This facility we go to have an indoor dock diving/swimming pool. After graduation this coming Saturday all the dogs get to go swimming. We have decided to take Chuck on to dock diving as he loves to swim. Our vet said no way with Riley and we wouldn't anyway so he is going to go onto nosework training.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I thought your story about Chuck at obedience class was very sweet! The thing about rescued dogs is that you can never really know all about their past, and the different experiences that might have shaped them. Wishing Chuck great success in his dock diving adventures!! ;D ;D ;D

(And of course, wishing Riley all the best in his "nose" adventures, too!)


----------

